

eLua – Embedded power, driven by Lua - netten
http://www.eluaproject.net/

======
baldfat
Lua is such a great language for this . I don't know why I haven't tried this
yet. Having lost faith in Python for my personal pet home automation projects
I want to complete this winter. I think I just found my language for doing
some ideas I want to try at home.

------
tiffanyh
I love Lua just as much as everyone else but I don't understand the need for
eLua.

Lua was already designed for embedded use.

After reading the overview of eLua, I don't understand what it brings that
standard Lua doesn't already provide.

[http://www.eluaproject.net/overview](http://www.eluaproject.net/overview)

Anyone care to elaborate.

Edit: OT. Does anyone know what Mike Pall is working on since it's not LuaJit
these days? [http://luajit.org/sponsors.html](http://luajit.org/sponsors.html)

~~~
fest
In this context, they mean embedded devices (typically running machine code on
non-x86 architecture CPUs: ARM, AVR, etc).

They are either providing means to compile Lua code to machine code (or an
interpreter/VM running on controller and executing Lua code). Also, they have
unified hardware abstraction layer for all the different architectures and
controlls supported, so that operating peripherals feels the same on all
platforms.

~~~
tiffanyh
>> "In this context, they mean embedded devices (typically running machine
code on non-x86 architecture CPUs: ARM, AVR, etc)."

Sorry, but I'm still not understanding the value.

I'll paste an excerpt from Lua official website:

"Lua is implemented in pure ANSI C and compiles unmodified in all known
platforms. All you need to build Lua is an ANSI C compiler (gcc is a popular
one). Lua also compiles cleanly as C++."[1]

Even LuaJIT has non-x86 support [2].

[1] [http://www.lua.org/faq.html#1.1](http://www.lua.org/faq.html#1.1)

[2] [http://luajit.org/performance.html](http://luajit.org/performance.html)

edit: typo

------
lafar6502
if only there was a high quality set of 'standard' libraries for Lua. And
maybe some portable multithreading.

